# Il sistema non monta la partizione di root

## 23giuseppe23

Salve ragazzi. Ho appena finito di installare Gentoo, ho scelto un sistema di partizione cosi definito:

sda1=/boot* (ext3)

sda2=swap (ext2)

sda3=estesa...

       sda5= / (ext3)

       sda6= /home (ext3)

       sda7= /usr (ext3)

       sda8= /opt (ext3)

       sda9= /var (ext3)

.................................................

ho configurato il file fstab in questo modo:

/dev/sda1	/boot		 ext3		noauto,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda5	/		   ext3		  noatime	      0 1

/dev/sda6	/home	       ext3	      noatime		  0 2

/dev/sda7	/usr		 ext3		noatime		    0 2

/dev/sda8	/opt		 ext3		noatime		    0 2

/dev/sda9	/var		 ext3		noatime		    0 2

/dev/sda2	none		swap	     sw		            0 0

/dev/cdrom	/mnt/cdrom	auto		noauto,user	0 0

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

.................................................

Il sistema parte normalmente ma non monta la partizione / che risiede in /dev/sda5

inoltre ho compilato il kernel con genkernel e configurato grum nel seguente modo:

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4Gentoo_1^_compil_genkernel-rivisto root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4Gentoo_1^_compil_genkernel-rivisto

.................................................

non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato, credo che c' entri il fatto che ho creato piu' partizioni... forse non trova in / cio' che si aspetta di trovare e per farlo dovrebbe montare prima tutte le partizioni mensionate in fstab.... non conosco bene i meccanismi di caricamente del sistema... potreste aiutarmi a risolvere questo impiccio? grazie...  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

riesci a postare l'errore preciso che ti da???

ciao

----------

## 23giuseppe23

dice che /dev/sda5 non e' un dispositivo a blocchi valido e mi invita a specificare quello corretto x la radice del sistema.... adesso nn ho il messaggio preciso... in questo momento sono su un live cd kubuntu...e ci vuole parecchio tempo per rifare il boot e copiare l' errore. alla fine comunque ho la possibilita' di accedere a una misera shell con quattro comandi precisi.

devo fare in modo che venga caricato qualche particolare modulo all ' avvio per  caso?

----------

## grifone87

Non riesco a capire come faccia il sistema a partire normalmente senza montare /. Per quanto riguarda genkernel non l'ho mai utilizzato, quindi non ti so aiutare.

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sda1=/boot* (ext3)
> 
> sda2=swap (ext2)
> ...

 

La partizione di swap non deve essere formattata con un file system "normale". Come puoi vedere nell'handbook i comandi sono:

```
mkswap /dev/sda2
```

 per creare inizializzare la partizione e

```
swapon /dev/sda2
```

 per attivarla.

----------

## Tigerwalk

succede una cosa simile anche a me, arrivato al punto dove si blocca il boot, prova a premere due tre volte il tasto invio, oppure a dargli manualmente il path di root (/dev/sda5).

p.s.: correggi la partizione di swap come ti è stato già suggerito.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

scusate la partizione di swap e' corretta.... ho solo sbagliato a postarla.... ho provato a passare il parametro cosi:

root=/dev/sda5

/dev/sda5

sda5

nulla da fare......ma a te da sempre lo stesso errore? hai compilato il kernel con genkernel? e le partizioni le hai create estese?

----------

## Tigerwalk

2.6.24-gentoo-r4 compilato con genkernel. Mi succede che se accendo il computer e vado direttamente su gentoo, va bene. Se riavvio, oppure entro con altro s. o. che sia windows oppure slackware, allora mi succede il fattaccio che però si risolve come ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## grifone87

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 3
> ...

 

Ho dato una controllata al mio grub.conf ed ho visto che io al posto di /boot nei vari path ho indicato la partizione (anche io ho una partizione separata per boot): tu dovresti scrivere:

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4Gentoo_1^_compil_genkernel-rivisto root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 udev
```

```
initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4Gentoo_1^_compil_genkernel-rivisto
```

Questo perchè nell'handbook non usano una partizione separata per /boot. Ho qualche dubbio che possa risolvere il tuo problema però la configurazione corretta è questa. Meglio togliere qualsiasi fonte di ambiguità.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

ok modifichero il file grub.conf in questo modo. anche la guida utilizza una partizione separata per boot... e una per tutto il resto... io io ho diviso la radice in piu partizioni.... e questo e' cio' che mi preoccupa.... 

In alternativa, visto che se non riusciro' a risolvere il problema compilero' il kernel manualmente, qualcuno di voi ha un file di configurazione del kernel per intel core 2 duo da prestarmi? avevo provato a configurar tutto da me ma ad un certo punto mi sono perso fra le varie opzioni, mi serve una configurazione base classica per laptop. grazie...  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> succede una cosa simile anche a me, arrivato al punto dove si blocca il boot, prova a premere due tre volte il tasto invio, oppure a dargli manualmente il path di root (/dev/sda5).
> 
> 

 

quando ti accade questo, lo schermo propone un insieme di partizioni disponibili?

se sì, quali?

se alla fine riesci ad accedere alla stesso dispositivo dichiarato con il parametro real_root, probabilmente hai bisogno di introdurre un ritardo per il caricamento dei driver. esiste il parametro rootdelay da inserire nella riga del kernel di grub proprio a questo scopo.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   succede una cosa simile anche a me, arrivato al punto dove si blocca il boot, prova a premere due tre volte il tasto invio, oppure a dargli manualmente il path di root (/dev/sda5).
> 
>  
> 
> quando ti accade questo, lo schermo propone un insieme di partizioni disponibili?
> ...

 

no, non mi propone nessuna delle partizioni, probabilmente è la seconda che hai detto.... Proverò ad introdurre un ritardo nella riga del kernel. Conosci per caso la sintassi da utilizzare?

Grazie.

----------

## ficofico

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689736-start-25.htmlHo il tuo stesso identico problema...

----------

## cloc3

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Proverò ad introdurre un ritardo nella riga del kernel. Conosci per caso la sintassi da utilizzare?
> 
> 

 

credo semplicemente rootdelay=<secondi>

guarda qui per conferma.

per ficofico. ti succede come a Tigerwalk, di avviare correttamente indicando manualmente la partizione?

altrimenti, potrebbe essere che non hai compilato correttamente il driver (sata?) della scheda madre come built-in.

----------

## crisandbea

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> dice che /dev/sda5 non e' un dispositivo a blocchi valido e mi invita a specificare quello corretto x la radice del sistema.... adesso nn ho il messaggio preciso... in questo momento sono su un live cd kubuntu...e ci vuole parecchio tempo per rifare il boot e copiare l' errore. alla fine comunque ho la possibilita' di accedere a una misera shell con quattro comandi precisi.
> 
> devo fare in modo che venga caricato qualche particolare modulo all ' avvio per  caso?

 

bisognerebbe sapere se hai compilato nek kernel il relativo filesystem della partizione di root, se hai configurato il driver giusto per l'Hdd, se non hai configurato sia le vecchie che le nuove librerie SATA.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   Proverò ad introdurre un ritardo nella riga del kernel. Conosci per caso la sintassi da utilizzare?
> 
>  
> 
> credo semplicemente rootdelay=<secondi>
> ...

 

Niente, sono arrivato man mano ad un rootdelay=30, poi mi sono fermato. Non è un grosso fastidio prmere il tasto invio quando si blocca il boot, ma avrei voluto scoprire il motivo...

----------

## 23giuseppe23

ciao ragazzi... io ho risolto il problema.... Ho ricompilato il kernel...(stavolta con make && mke install), e al riavvio.....ho riavuto la spiacevole sorpresa di rivedere l' errore di caricamento non solo della / ma di tutte le partizioni....Poi pero mi dava una lista di partizioni che lui stesso rileva, cosi ho scoperto che la partizione da me indicata con /dev/sdaX il nuovo kernel la vede come /dev/hddX. Io avevo installato Gentoo da un livecd Kubuntu che mi rilevava il disco fisso come /dev/sda.... Dopo avere modificato il file fstab e menu.lst (di grub), tutto e' funzionato alla grande...Provate non si sa mai... anche se magari lo stesso messaggio di errore lo puo' dare in diversi casi...Ciao a tutti

----------

